# Ati Tray Tools enables inexistent 2D mode in non ref cards?



## erixx (Apr 3, 2010)

I just installed the latest beta of Ati Tools, and made some profiles.

Just as before in Afterburner I made 1 profile for 3D mode, that is overclocked. In my case I find 925/1025 stable under all circumstances with my Gigabyte 5850OC (non ref card, without the original Voltage chip)

Then I made a 2D profile at 500/500 and selected from the -new to me- voltage drop down box: 0,9 V. No tables or more options, only 1,08 and 0,9.

I never saw this option before, not in CCC, not in AMD Clock, not in Afterburner.

It's not a big difference with the 3D mode voltage of 1,08.... I'd like to ask what the good ole 2D voltage of Reference boards is...

AMD clock detects the difference in voltages when I switch profiles back and forth.

EDIT: I should have said ATI TRAY TOOLS, thank you erocker!!!

Somebody more expert than me may be able to explain this situation. Maybe it's a fake undervoltage? Does it make sense? (If not I'd return to Afterburner which feels easier, but AtiTools has many amazing features...)


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2010)

What version of ATi tools? Link where you got it? I wouldn't trust it if it didn't come from this site.


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2010)

Now that I think about it, you have ATiTool and ATi Tray Tools mixed up. Go here for ATi Tray tools: http://forums.guru3d.com/forumdisplay.php?f=53


----------



## erixx (Apr 3, 2010)

Original post edited!


----------

